# EH09 Rooted GPS Lock Issue



## Snyperx (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone ever had a GPS lock issue when running the EH09 rooted stock ROM? I attempted to use my GPS last night and noticed it is not trying to get a lock when using maps. I have GPS turned on. I also have used the EH09 rooted ROM in the past and do not remember having this issue. Does anyone know how to resolve? Thanks.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Delete


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Flash this via CWM, resolves the gas issue.
http://db.tt/udwMazoG

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------

